# design prob



## Slowdown (20. August 2003)

Hallo
ich weiß ich bombadiere euch mit Problemen aber ich habe jetzt ein sehr dummes Problem. Ich habe eine Seite da habe ich grafiken für (Banner, Links, Mitte, Rechts) und wenn ich die als Grafik reinsetze kann ich nicht auf die Grafik meine Texte schreiben. 
Schaut euch mein Problem einfach an:
Problem 

Die zwischen den Grafiken sollte kein Zwischenraum sein. Und die Links unter  der richtigen Rubrik... 


Wer kann mir helfen? 
ich habe knapp 2Stunden daran rumprobiert aber nicht hingekriegt.


----------



## danube (20. August 2003)

mach tabellen und benutz die bilder jeweils als hintergrund

sowas gehört ins html board oder wie das heisst


----------



## vodka (20. August 2003)

besser ist du zerschneidest ales mit slice in kleiner bilder speicherst alle bilder und machst eine tabelle und fuegst di bilder als hintergrund ein!


----------



## Slowdown (21. August 2003)

ich hab das in 4 teile zerschnitten (banner, rechts, links, mitte) naja und das hab das dann als hintergrund benutzt... soweit war ich auch schon  und das ist ja alles mit tabellen... schaut euch doch mal den code an.. vielleicht liegt es am code(?)


----------



## Mark (21. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe mal Dein Table noch mehr zerlegt, damit es sich an die Größe des Browserfensters angelichen kann.
Schau Dir das File mal an...


----------



## Slowdown (21. August 2003)

dank dir 
Aber hast du auch eine Lösung wie ich das machen kann mit den tabellen das 
linke navigation , content und rechte navigation fast ohne zwischenraum nebeneinander steht? weil das so genauso breit sein wie der Banner... das ist mein größtes problem...


----------



## Mark (21. August 2003)

Hi!

Nicht perfekt, aber ein Ansatz


----------



## Torsoe (22. August 2003)

ich habs auch nochmal gemacht 
kannst dir ja ma angucken


----------



## Phiber Optik (13. September 2003)

boa ihr hacker..^^


----------



## killkrog (13. September 2003)

Boa, ihr Browserbenutzer!

Btw: Lass doch so 'alte' Themen ruhen, damit die nicht immer wieder nach oben gepusht werden.
Danke


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Phiber Optik _
> *boa ihr hacker..^^ *


1. Beachte unsere Regeln, daraus folgt:

2. Halte dich an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

3. *Keine* Einzeilenpostings wie diese.

4. *Kein* Spam wie in deinem Posting.

Danke und...

*-close-*


----------

